# Nuflor for Mastitis Prevention of Recurrance



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

A local breeder here said he knows of someone who 10 days prior to freshening, gives nuflor everyday. His thought process is that as the udder develops it would kill anything that could be a potential. Would love to hear people's thoughts on this.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Sounds a bit crazy to me... I thought that in order to deal with anything in the udder, you needed to do an infusion? Why not just use a good dry treatment (or heck, even a milking one if you're doing it right before freshening?) But why the assumption that they're going to freshen with mastitis? Me thinks something is amiss.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Great
Don't get me started...
Nuflor is not even effective on the things that cause mastitis.
Drugs do not equal a healthy goat.
Lee


----------



## TroyG (Nov 20, 2009)

I will go with Crazy on this one. 

Why drug your animal for no reason? How about you just send LSU samples when the goat freshens. That is what I do.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

Troy, which milk do send? Right before/after/colostrum freshening or a day or two later?


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Abuse of antibiotics like this is not only ineffective, expensive, but is also detrimental. Not good for the goat to get antibiotics like this - it can and will ruin her intestinal flora. Plus, Nuflor is for pneumonia - not mastitis.

If he wants to be proactive about mastitis, he needs to infuse the does' udders with Tomorrow or Pirsue on the last milking. Since most mastitis develops in the 10-14 days following the goat being dried up, this makes the most sense and is a lot more economical as well.

The things people do.... :duh


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I hope everybody reads this thread


----------



## TroyG (Nov 20, 2009)

We wait about 3-4 days and send it in. Then I test again a couple weeks after all does have freshened to make sure nothing slipped by us.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Why treat or test for that matter unless there is a reason to do so. I test the suspicious does first with a CMT and depending on the result, either continue with a PortaCell test which will give me an accurate SCC picture and next to the lab for a culture. It is a waste of money to do it arbitrarily. Nothing can take the place of good clean management, cleaning milking procedures, clean equipment and prevention at dry off. Jennifer


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

What does CMT tell you? Especially when used that first time? It could perhaps tell you change the second month or third? Birdy always has some gel, yet is negative on every milk culture she has had, Bab's who is by far my best milker, never gels, then months 9 and 10 in her lactation, slight gel. 

I think new herds testing their just freshened does they are keeping for subclinical staph is a wonderful idea. There are few people who can tell you if there animals are negative for staph or not, it isn't always visible...and it certainly effects the milk for cheese or keeping quality, and I think the test hanging in the milkroom is a really nice little marketing feature.

To the OP, that is just crazy  But then there are lots of folks that do crazy over the top things with drugs, because someone else does. Vicki


----------

